# Marmoset help



## Marmosetboy (Jun 2, 2012)

hi all

I have 2 brothers who are just over 2 years old. They are rescued as the family I had them off could afford to keep them and was feeding them left over Chinese, sausage rolls etc. As my parents had a rescue one when I was a teen I decided I had to speak to the family about this and knocked their door. It was then they showed me what was given to them etc. Anyhow I decided to offer cash for them and took them the following day. A year later they are as happy as ever in the garden enclosure jumping around. 

However the person I normally get my vitamins off has just informed me she is no longer selling and I'm running low on d3 and jelly... Can anyone recommend someplace or someone? 

I'm in Wales if that helps

Thanks


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

PM
KODAKEIRA.
He knows of a supplier.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Kodakira runs debonaire exotic animal supplies - highly reputable 

Primate | Debonaire Exotic Animal Supplies


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Kodakira runs debonaire exotic animal supplies - highly reputable
> 
> Primate | Debonaire Exotic Animal Supplies


Thats what i wanted to do.
Tech minded.
Me and my abacas.


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

Www.marmoset-feeds.com have a range of marmoset foods including D3 supplements


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Welsby said:


> Www.marmoset-feeds.com have a range of marmoset foods including D3 supplements


Think this is a link to marmoset diets.
Charity place.
Remove and sell babies.
Check out first as dont encourage.
Best with kodakiera.
Hes genuine...
Not a rip of hiding behind lies.


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope I can confirm it's not marmoset diets


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

Marmoset feeds only sell top quality zoo feeds from a well known zoo food manufacturer, this is not marmoset diets as you will see all equivalent prices are totally different. Marmoset feeds is based in manchester.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

There mazuri products.
Mini marex is the pellets.
Rings are trio munch.

When you go on its says marmoset diets.
But could meen anything.

But as i say kodakiera is a genuine guy.
No rip off.
And his stuff is priced correctly.

I buy a fair bit from mazuri but im going to give his a go as well.
If mine will take it then ill change.
But if they dont like then mazuri it stays.

Never used the one in manchester posted and most of my english colegues use same mazuri supplier as me.

Do you use them.
Can you recomend.
Or is it another google crusade.


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes peter all the products are mazuri and are a lot better priced than other low volume marmoset feed suppliers.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Welsby said:


> Yes peter all the products are mazuri and are a lot better priced than other low volume marmoset feed suppliers.



Yes
And mazuri dont allow there packages split and sold on.
Nobody has permition to do it.

Are dates ok
Whats in it.
List is endless m8

I wouldnt buy like that.
Dont know what your getting.

Kodakiras has permition (not mazuri)

And its still expenciive.

Do you keep primates?
Or do you work at marmie feeds?.lol

I wouldnt buy.
Dont need split myself as buy bulk.
Too many monkeys.

But its the ops money.
We can only give an opinion.


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes I keep marmosets

Dates vary throughout the feeds, shelf life ranges from 6-12 months. All foods fresh as of approx January 14th. Permission from the supplier had been granted.

Everyone has their own opinions- accepted, however it isn't cost effective for everyone to buy in bulk.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting about Mazuri - do they not allow people to buy and sell on?

There is someone (hobby keeper of a few tortoises) who has bought three large sacks of Mazuri/Nutrazu for tortoises and splitting it up and selling it - so is this not permitted, although not sure how it could be enforced?


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

I was informed once the product has been purchased it was upto the buyer what they do with it, this was on the basis of selling any extra food on. however buying to only trade on might be seen different to selling surplus food.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

If you buy anything.
What you do with it after is up to you.
Mazuri do not allow there product to be put into bags and sold on.
FACT
They will stop selling it to whom or where its purchased.
FACT
Because of sell buy dates and contamination.
Also there are times theres a month shelf life left.
But i use more than most so it suits me.
A guy i know had a good buisiness selling on.
Gum had aditives and monkeys died.
Mazuri stopped sds selling to him.

Dont understand why fresh fruit was mentioned.
Opinions about powder.
not cross examination.


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't know where fresh fruit has come into this, anyway as far as I am aware with marmoset feeds they had permission from their distributor, linked the website for help and advice not a debate. Obviously other sites also repack surplus food as most primate food in the uk will originate from mazuri, don't think they have had any problems. Upto them what they do


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

To be honest I think websites which offer these products in smaller quantities actually help people who don't have a large number of primates as they can be fed the correct specialist feeds at a reasonable price.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

No fresh fruit mentioned.
At 51 memory bad.
Agree it is a good thing.
But all should have relivant info and sell buy dates etc.
Although after a short period we bought bulk and split with colegues.
But when our collection got larger we buy bulk.

And maybe youve not heard of probs doing this.
Weve kept for many many years have alot of contact with zoo parks and keepers.
That may be why we know..

Anyway off topic..lol
What species do you keep.?


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeh that's understandable, all shelf dates were given on request along with data sheets, probably just to save constantly editing the website every time new food is bought.

I currently keep cotton eared marmosets, a non related sexed pair.

As I see from the forum your very experienced when it comes to these, do you currently keep a lot?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Welsby said:


> Yeh that's understandable, all shelf dates were given on request along with data sheets, probably just to save constantly editing the website every time new food is bought.
> 
> I currently keep cotton eared marmosets, a non related sexed pair.
> 
> As I see from the forum your very experienced when it comes to these, do you currently keep a lot?


Yea a few.
Last count was 60.
Have unrellatted pairs of quite a few species.
Large troops.
They stay in troop tiill troop says they go.


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow quite a few then, how do you manage the troops to prevent inter breeding? Something which I am currently researching as I plan on building the troop.
Do you keep squirrel monkeys by any chance?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Welsby said:


> Wow quite a few then, how do you manage the troops to prevent inter breeding? Something which I am currently researching as I plan on building the troop.
> Do you keep squirrel monkeys by any chance?


Yea have an old pair squirrels.
Captive bread wont interbreed.
Only mum will be receptive.
Have read about older daughter being alowe .
But never in captivity.


----------



## Welsby (Jan 11, 2014)

I did have that in mind but wasn't quite sure.
I was after squirrels next but there really hard to find.


----------



## carol131050 (Mar 1, 2014)

can anybody tell me what uv/heat I need for an indoor marmoset cage please.Also any other information concerning the setting up of the cage and food for two Marmosets per week.The cage is 6'tall x 3' depth x 6'wide


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

carol131050 said:


> can anybody tell me what uv/heat I need for an indoor marmoset cage please.Also any other information concerning the setting up of the cage and food for two Marmosets per week.The cage is 6'tall x 3' depth x 6'wide


Yea easy to answer.
Parotts go in cages that size.
Monkeys need inside heated enclosure and outside access.
Not kept in cages.

Hopefully this debate will become legal and by law any kept in this manner will be what it is
CRIMINAL


----------



## carol131050 (Mar 1, 2014)

I know this isn't about food/suppliers.i bought my cotton eared marmosets approx.a month ago female 11mths male 9mths.i cannot get a reply from the breeder concerning worming.i would like to worm them as i don't know ifthey have ever been done.i was advised panacur(equine) is this correct


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Best ask a vet.
Theyre just babys.
Would give correct stuff and amount required.
Why you adament to worm.
Never have in over 25yrs.
Poo samples often.
But never no bother.
Had this debate before.
None of my mates have done it either.
But vet would do no probs.


----------



## carol131050 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you for your reply.I will leave alone as the person I purchase all my food from has said the same as you.Thank You Carol


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

carol131050 said:


> Thank you for your reply.I will leave alone as the person I purchase all my food from has said the same as you.Thank You Carol


Good old Neil.lol


----------

